# Protein powder



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What protein powders do you recommend/use? Anything in particular that you look for?


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I use body fortress whey protein from walmart. I use it because it is cheap, and includes 3 grams of creatine per scoop. Since it does, i don't have to buy creatine separately. At the end of the day, protein powder is just food replacement.


----------



## solitarily (Nov 11, 2013)

I use vanilla vegan protein powder, stuff tastes nasty! I can't find enough stuff to add to my smoothie to make it taste good... though Nutella helps a bit. I LOVE Nutella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Protein supplements is a food. I like using the body fortress from walmart as one member above already mentioned. Its inexpensive only cost about 16-17 dollars for a 1.95 Ib container.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-Fortress-Super-Advanced-Whey-Protein-Powder-Vanilla-1.95-LB/10322404


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I eat egg whites for a low fat high protein meal.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Body Fortress user checking in. There's no need to spend a ton of money on protein powder. It's just a supplement.

This guy nailed it...


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I used to buy this, but recently I've switched to plant-based protein since I am going vegan for a bit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cmed said:


> Body Fortress user checking in. There's no need to spend a ton of money on protein powder. It's just a supplement.
> 
> This guy nailed it...


Good video. Hes right its all a marketing scheme for the top brands to sell you a product they advertised online or wherever. Protein powder is good as a supplement but not your main source of food. do you know if there are any negative consequences for taking protein supplements long term? Ive heard about potential health risks like the kidneys being overwhelmed and maybe lead to chronic kidney disease.?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

CopadoMexicano said:


> do you know if there are any negative consequences for taking protein supplements long term? Ive heard about potential health risks like the kidneys being overwhelmed and maybe lead to chronic kidney disease.?


No idea to be honest. Personally I don't use any supplement for longer than 6 weeks, just to be safe. Then I'll take a month away from using it before starting again. You never know with this stuff.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Peanut butter.
Protein powders are mad.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Good video. Hes right its all a marketing scheme for the top brands to sell you a product they advertised online or wherever. Protein powder is good as a supplement but not your main source of food. do you know if there are any negative consequences for taking protein supplements long term? Ive heard about potential health risks like the kidneys being overwhelmed and maybe lead to chronic kidney disease.?


Possible elevated risks for heart disease, cancer, diverticulitis and liver or kidney problems. My also cause calcium loss over time, which could increase your risk for osteoporosis.


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

Optimum Nutrition's Whey protein.. was the only protein powder accessible to me at the time.. tastes pretty good, easy to mix and 24ish grams of protein per serving.. but might try the Body Fortress stuff based on above comments


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Peanut butter.
> Protein powders are mad.


Peanut butter is not a complete source of protein, meaning it does not have all amino acids. Also, using peanut butter for protein is not very calorie efficient, unless you are bulking like crazy.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

All-whey chocolate protein, it contains 25g a scoop and tastes like cake. I intend on trying out the creatine/whey mixed protein powder in the future though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

cmed said:


> No idea to be honest. Personally I don't use any supplement for longer than 6 weeks, just to be safe. Then I'll take a month away from using it before starting again. You never know with this stuff.


Only if you take excessive amounts repeatedly for a long period of time and give yourself gout. 60g after you work out isn't going to cause your kidneys to shut down unless you're like 20 kg and do it day after day for a month or two.


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> Peanut butter is not a complete source of protein, meaning it does not have all amino acids. Also, using peanut butter for protein is not very calorie efficient, unless you are bulking like crazy.


it's good for a balanced diet though as it has trans fats aswell as protein and carbs, as long as you don't go nuts on it and it's a low sugar variety. i'd say it's a good food to eat cutting or bulking... i agree there are better foods out there than peanut butter to replace protein shakes tho, quinoa for instance


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I buy the cheapest unflavoured bulk whey concentrate or right now soy isolate. Whey for $22 a kilo, soy $11 a kilo, I don't even care if it's only even 75% as effective(I really doubt it's this bad btw) when my wallet is so much heavier.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> What protein powders do you recommend/use? Anything in particular that you look for?


This is what I've been using

It doesn't taste that great but I don't drink it for a dessert. It packs a punch.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

hemp protein is good, not so much that is has lots of protein but it's much more natural then all the other stuff and content most necessary amino acids and omega 3 and 6 at 1/3 ratio.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dont go for the brand EAS Prtotein its been known to cause kidney stones. Stay away from it as much as you can or only drink it every other day im telling you whey protein has been known in many cases to cause kidney stones.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^Stop blaming whey for something everything with organic nitrogen can contribute to. There is enough scare-mongering in this subforum as it is.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Protein powder crap you will have better luck eating dirt!

lol I'm kidding.

Actually if you got the money and your looking for a decent brand I'll recommend All Max Isoflex whey protein isolate it like 90 you can get it for 70 on sale maybe.

Another decent brand is kazien you can get it at costco or the community health food store at costco it should be 40-50ish at the healthfood store it 60ish. Its also whey isolate so it good stuff pretty clean not to many ingredents.

Its probably just as good as all max. These are 5lb tubs.


----------



## MikeVacanti (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy double chocolate by ON. However, any protein with good macros should be fine. 

Something high protein, low carb, low fat. Something in the range of P:25g, C: 2-3g, F: 0-1.5g per scoop. 

If you avoid artificial sweeteners in general (I don't), that is something you might want to watch out for in many proteins -- those w/o artif sweeteners will be more expensive though.


----------



## Kiruna (Nov 17, 2013)

There's nothing magical about protein powder. If you get around 150 grams worth of protein from your regular diet, adding powder is pointless.

If your diet does lack protein however, adding a standard, cheap whey or casein product will do the job. Do not buy into the sickening marketing strategies, proteins are always proteins.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Kiruna said:


> There's nothing magical about protein powder. If you get around 150 grams worth of protein from your regular diet, adding powder is pointless.
> 
> If your diet does lack protein however, adding a standard, cheap whey or casein product will do the job. Do not buy into the sickening marketing strategies, proteins are always proteins.


Not quite, BCAAs are superior for muscle repair.


----------



## Kiruna (Nov 17, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Not quite, BCAAs are superior for muscle repair.


Sure, I just thought OP was looking for info on protein powder and not aminos 

Cheers


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Kiruna said:


> Sure, I just thought OP was looking for info on protein powder and not aminos
> 
> Cheers


Ah, well whey protein is generally the accepted number one, but there are also soy and hemp proteins.

There's also something to be said about absorption, but I don't think we need to get that in depth.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I use PhytoSoy, blended with unsweetened almond milk and usually some frozen berries. I've heard that whey protein users typically have lower body fat than soy protein users, but I'm trying to cut dairy out of my diet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiruna said:


> *There's nothing magical about protein powder. If you get around 150 grams worth of protein from your regular diet, adding powder is pointless.*
> 
> If your diet does lack protein however, adding a standard, cheap whey or casein product will do the job. Do not buy into the sickening marketing strategies, proteins are always proteins.


Not so much in it for the protein but for sweet cravings. Taste like a milk shake..mmm.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I would like to try a hemp protein powder. Hemp has all of the essential fatty acids & high amounts of protein.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I use USN whey protein. No idea how effective it is, I only got it to try it..


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Watch for heavy metal contamination
http://www.naturalnews.com/043759_garden_of_life_raw_protein_heavy_metals.html

This is the best one IMO
https://www.sunwarrior.com/warriorblend/info.html


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Never taken a protein powder before, but I'm probably going to try the Optimum Nutrition whey. The stuff's damn expensive though - like over NZ $60 for 2lbs


----------



## coreyjkl (Feb 12, 2014)

You should look for a Whey protein that contains, whey isolate and whey peptides which is a very good protein, I used gold standard whey by optimum nutrition when I was on a cut. 
I am definitely buying some mutant whey which has 5 different sources of proteins, and is very cheap!
Coreyjkl


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

As one who just buys the cheapest generic unbranded stuff in 10kg lots on ebay I don't understand this thread. Just buy the cheapest **** available, you wallet will be happier and there'll not be any difference in results. Right now on aussie ebay it's around $200 for 10kg whey isolate, soy is half that. Inb4 this post brings on a storm of broscience/bickering.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im going to get me some protein powder


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I use a vegetarian chocolate flavour one but I don't drink it, I made my own bars with oats, nuts, seeds, bananas and egg whites. It's actually helped me give up regular chocolate


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Dont go for the brand EAS Prtotein its been known to cause kidney stones. Stay away from it as much as you can or only drink it every other day im telling you whey protein has been known in many cases to cause kidney stones.


Not if you drink water like a reasonable person.

I've been using EAS since I was 19. No problems, and I'm even at a higher risk for kidney stones since I had two incidents with 'em when I was 15.


----------



## chloeuk (Feb 12, 2014)

Reflex...whey protein. ...25g ...thats two scoops equals. ..19g of protein. ..iv done sports science studies know the ins and outs of training well...my partner too has studied sports science and couple years back trained for a body building competition in Vegas. ...it was natural competition no steroids etc allowed with his strict training and diet it aided him all the way through!! Chocolate and choco mint best flavours. Tastes good with water....always use a blender! Then when you add semi skimmed milk its better then a Mc Donalds shake!!!! Around 1.5 g of fat and low carb!!! Best thing since sliced bread!!! Il post pictures if anyone wishes...: )


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Steer clear from that dere protein power OP. That **** will make your balls shrink.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I tend to go for protein powders with 90%+ proteins per scoop, that don't contain artificial sweeteners like sucralose/splenda or aspertame.


----------



## Convict (Dec 4, 2011)

Gold Whey and Serious Mass from Optimum Nutrition


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I look for whey that is cheap and has less than 3g of carbs per serving.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

As for protein powder.. I tried my luck with Soy. Withen a few days I was COVERED in a rash head to toe! Found out more people than not cannot tolerate it. Switched to egg-white... no problem. Later decided to just stick with my diet ... lots and lots of fish. Petrale and eggs... best breakfast EVER:boogie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just tried some and found to be rather clumpy.

A better way is to eat 2 cups of yogurt. You can get 100% of your daily protein that way


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

arnie said:


> I just tried some and found to be rather clumpy.
> 
> A better way is to eat *2 cups of yogurt*. You can get 100% of your daily protein that way


Nancy's Plain.. Oh yeah


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


> I just tried some and found to be rather clumpy.
> 
> A better way is to eat 2 cups of yogurt. You can get 100% of your daily protein that way


That's a hell of lot of sugar.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^not it it's greek yogurt, but is that even common in america?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Billius said:


> ^not it it's greek yogurt, but is that even common in america?


Yes, they are all over the commercials. If they are low in sugars I'm going to get some. I love yogurt but the Yoplait stuff has around 20g of sugars per serving.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lowest sugars in Greek yogurt I could find is 9g with the majority having.14g. That's better than the 22g from regular yogurt but that's still too much. Might make a protein smoothie on a cheat day though


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

How much is a serve? Over in Aus the popular brand(Farmers Union) has 7.2g/100g sugar and has none added.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I get my Protein Powder from bodybuilding.com. This stuff I take called Cellucor Whey protein powder. Been using it a few months but I'm liking it and it works. They usually have sales for it. Pretty tasty flavors too. Only thing is it gives you the farts, but I think that's with most whey protein shakes.
Haven't tried anything else from their website.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mr hoang said:


> I get my Protein Powder from bodybuilding.com. This stuff I take called Cellucor Whey protein powder. Been using it a few months but I'm liking it and it works. They usually have sales for it. Pretty tasty flavors too. Only thing is it gives you the farts, but I think that's with most whey protein shakes.
> Haven't tried anything else from their website.


nvm


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I said no to cheating chemicals*

and did spent years exercising at the gym
I think the trigger to whey might have been when I was prone to marketing.
Can't remember when I started
1. chocolate whey which tasted good
I lost a kilo or so and had been on a focus for years to lift my own weight with pull-ups and see if running and rower and climbers would improve my weight loss with whey.

The main down side to weight loss is needing a tighter belt, braces or Dungarees to stop losing my trousers falling. Worst wearing shorts on a treadmill

2. Hemp protein became a tantalising taste. The powder smells like mud and when drinking it's a new universe to anything else that gone in my mouth

Both of these have run out.

3. Weider Nitro Oxide Morphine Sulphate x10 took a long time to convince me.
New to a pre-workout supplement I wanted. Taste seems to draw me into products. Orange drink like Lucozade. Only your thread got me looking at Lucozade as a base from this - not really. Don't know how amino acids sets it apart.
I try everything. What I need is motivation to go for exercise and using my bike to get up the hill does the job. Some of a pass-out, flaking out feeling after drinking. I have time to test this.

It's friends that encourage me to get to the gym more often

I need to get more 1. and 2. again. I think I prefer hemp overall put a bit expensive for a small tub.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

failoutboy said:


> Even if you drink water like a reasonable person, you can get kidney stones if you take it for long enough. I took whey protein for over 10 years without problems and then I developed kidney stones. I know it was the whey because when I stopped taking it, my kidneys no longer ached and I've had no problems since then.
> 
> It isn't a guarantee that it will cause kidney stones, but there is still a definite risk.


damn that sucks. I always try to drink plenty of water and over due it even if Im not thirsty.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> Lowest sugars in Greek yogurt I could find is 9g with the majority having.14g. That's better than the 22g from regular yogurt but that's still too much. Might make a protein smoothie on a cheat day though


Don't even get me started on yogurt.

It's either sugared beyond belief or nonfat sugared diabetes. There's very little selection of "not so sugared full fat yogurt" that you actually want.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I am sticking with this:*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hemp-Protein-Powder-Natural-2-5kg/dp/B003VJXVU8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409416347&sr=8-2&keywords=hemp

Tried all the whey. It's disgusting. I had a go with what I hope you can see in the link. When it ran out (500g), I tried other whey and nitrous oxide. They all taste nice and are to attract by flavour. Just like a choc shake you get in fast food. Colouring, sweeteners. Eggs, milk...

The taste is like nothing else. Sadly anyone is led by flavour, including me. But right at the core of my existence is to not be like anyone else, and to get something that's not like anything else.
Mine looks like army colour in powder and in water.
I lost the most weight in my life and more muscle. I'm very experimental - not just emotional. My decision is to trust this product forever. If anything gets different I'll check

My gym friend uses whey and is upset about his belly but refuses to try my product. Plant.. nettle soup? 
When I put my nose near his whey tub it's reeking and puts me off. Dairy by-product. Grand scale marketed.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I use whey protein the enhanced one by six star nutrition (something like that)


----------



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

Trutein- best tasting protein I've ever had. It's a protein blend (whey, casein & egg).


----------



## IronLife (Sep 7, 2014)

Buy ground beef i havent used protien powder in almost 2 years..


----------

